# made it



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Well I made it through the wedding of my son. I suffered a lot and got exausted but did my best not to let it show. You were all right, it was absolutely beautiful and fun. I cried but tears of joy and happiness. They did the neateat at the reception, They had a video made up of pictures from when they were born all the way through their life up to the wedding. They made a copy for the parents and I will treasure it for life, needless to say. It takes 31/2 hours to get to where the wedding took place from here. We got home at aabout three in the morning. I could hardly walk because I was so wore out pluse the long ride alone cramped every muscle in my body. I went right to bed, still haven't unpacked complely. Anyway I went right to bed four o'clock Sunday morning and slept right through until three o'clock Monday afternoon. I'm still in pain and tired but I'm pulling out of it now. The most important thing is that the whole thing was so enjoyable even in all my pain, plus I danced with my son in the special dance part of the reception. everybody knew how much that dance meant to me and I didn't think I'd make it, but I did and at the end of the dance everyone applauded my son and I very much. Thanks for your help and advice and of course most of all thank you God. Yes I have a new daughter-in-law and a wonderful girl she is. Another thing I'm so thankful for. My back is still really hurting me will sign off for now. Can only sit in this chair for so long. Again thanks for all the advice. jfaith------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

jfaith,Well, we knew that you would make it. And sounds like it was beautiful wedding. What a unique idea (the video). I am sure you will treasure that always.Take care and now get some much-needed rest.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jfaith:I'm so glad that everything went well. I knew you could do it. Sometimes we get so anxious prior to the events that we can stress ourselves out. Believe me I've done it before. I was anxious to hear how everything went. Just try to take it easy over the next few days. Give your body the rest it needs and everything else can wait. You might want to check out Calida's post on computer yoga when you feel better. It's a very interesting site. Take care and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

WOW!!! What a weekend







The video is such a special treasure. It is times like these that the extra push we do is SO WORTH IT!I'm very happy for you jfaith DeeDee


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

jfaith, You did it!!! Good for you. I know it was tough, and knowing you tried so hard to put your pain aside for your son and daughter-in-law was so good of you!!! I am so proud of you!!!! And that video, wish we were all closer so each one of us could see it. What a priceless treasure to have! Sounds like you had a marvelous date with the "sand-man" when you got back home. Sure wish I could sleep like that!!! And I'm glad you could. It will help get you back in to the swing of things better. Take care. Karen


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Fiesty, thanks for the kind words, thank all of you. Believe me I don't normaly sleep. I was just that tired. Although I'm on a Wonderful medication that helps me to sleep. I never use to be able to sleep at all. Thank God for medicine. Thanks to all of you for all your replies, they all mean so much to me. jfaith------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

jfaith,I have read your post and I can only imagine how worried you were about getting through the beautiful moment in life! My son is 20 years old and I know that sometime soon he to will marry. It is amazing how strong we can be! I have never posted with you but I wanted to wish you and your new family the best! Weddings are so grand and filled with love, I bet it made your day!







rest upLexa


----------

